# Hate Campaign Against BSDs



## vermaden (Dec 20, 2012)

In the latest compilers^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H operating systems comparison
_'FreeBSD/PC-BSD 9.1 Benchmarked Against Linux, Solaris, BSD'_ by _Michael Larabel_
there is an unusual hate campaign against BSD in the comments section:






















(posted images instead of links as they can be deleted by moderator)


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, I'm convinced by their constructive and compelling arguments.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 20, 2012)

phoronix doesn't moderate their forums. Anytime *BSD (usually FreeBSD or DragonFlyBSD) are brought up a linux fanboy circle jerk forms and the trolling begins.

It's obvious that the person posting there requires attention. It is pretty sad when you meet those people in real life. I've seen it bring down some conferences.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't get trolled.


----------



## throAU (Dec 20, 2012)

A large subset of Linux users these days are of the 12 year old demographic who have no idea.

I don't care how Linux does on benchmarks personally as FreeBSD is close enough and actually does things properly.


----------



## KNOStic (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm personally a throwback to the days of Minix on an Olivetti 8088 box. Almost got it working too! I was so excited when Walnut Creek offered a CD of "Slackware 2.0.8" which I merrily installed on a 386 box since I was a Novell admin and back in the days of 3.x, Novell had no way of doing TCP/IP and the agency I worked for absolutely had to get on arpanet. So I tried early Linux. This of course back in the days when Linus would personally reply to questions in email if you convinced him that you were not a PEBKAC.

If I had a nickel for every time a Linux drive blew up in my face, never to return, I could personally fund the BSD Foundation. As Linux went to Gary Kildall's Digital Research and emerged as "Caldera Desktop Linux" which was actually pretty good. Alas, like all other Linuces, that too often blew up and ate itself. And over the years, my experiences with Linux didn't improve all that much. Red Hat was OK for a while as well, but I eventually had my fill of the misadventures and ease of shooting one's self in the foot and moved everything I did over to FreeBSD 6. Never looked back.

And as I read with glee the misadventures of Ubuntu, and Gnome 3 and all the rest, I kiss my little daemon on the lips every day in gratitude for the sanity of FreeBSD. Even despite the continuing adventures with Broadcom crap and Adobe continuing to give us the "you're number one" finger. I sure do understand why they opened the sea cock on the S S Linux. 

Seriously though ... it's just as well that the tards don't like us much ... better for ALL of us!

Cheers


----------



## throAU (Dec 20, 2012)

Agreed with that 100%.  I had a similar Unix upbringing, starting on Slackware.

Switched to FreeBSD pretty much entirely in the 4.0 days.  I check out Linux every now and again to see if they've figured it out yet, and invariably the answer is "no, not yet".


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2012)

Haters gonna hate... They're just jealous we have such a wonderful OS while theirs only gives them grief :e


----------



## funky (Dec 20, 2012)

throAU said:
			
		

> A large subset of Linux users these days are of the 12 year old demographic who have no idea.
> 
> I don't care how Linux does on benchmarks personally as FreeBSD is close enough and actually does things properly.


Do you really think this person is a Linux user just because he claims to be one? Troll posts are just made for trolling, if you believe a single part of them you are trolled .


----------



## alie (Dec 20, 2012)

We should ignore them really... No use talking with trolls like them, we can see it from their font size hahaha


----------



## KNOStic (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm sure the font size issue is probably one of those hidden, missing configuration things in Gnome 3.


----------



## rusty (Dec 20, 2012)

All I see from the linked posts is that the killBSD character shows classic signs of latent homosexuality.


----------



## Remington (Dec 20, 2012)

The benchmark results are skewed since they did not use the same hardware specs.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 20, 2012)

Remington said:
			
		

> The benchmark results are skewed since they did not use the same hardware specs.



They actually use the same hardware for each of these OSes, but different OSes display this information in different manner (dmesg/lspci/pciconf/camcontrol/...) and that is whey there are 'differences'.

Benchmark results are skewed because they actually compare compilers on these OSes instead of comparing the OSes itself.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome to the internet people.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 20, 2012)

Damn, all this gang of trolls are very boring: same insults, same arguments, they usually fight to see who is more ignorance. I see no future progress take part in his lonely fights. At the end, same trolls :\


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> same arguments


They have arguments? :OO

I failed to see any...


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 20, 2012)

Yeah I am sure all the 15 year olds that posted that really have used BSD before.


----------



## nekoexmachina (Dec 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7tvI6JCXD0


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> They have arguments? :OO
> 
> I failed to see any...



Oh, sorry I forgot be more specific about: "Argument list too long" error # literally 

```
[user@localhost directory]$ mv * ../directory2
bash: /bin/mv: Argument list too long
```

I think it's just too incomplete: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Linux.

Statistic report W3T of Linux websites on December 2012: http://w3techs.com/technologies/details/os-linux/all/all.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 20, 2012)

throAU said:
			
		

> A large subset of Linux users these days are of the 12 year old demographic who have no idea.


I've brought this up in other threads here and complained about the influx, lately, of Linux threads that have nothing to do with FreeBSD and lean toward negative comments. Almost all of the posters were new and their posts sound like something on a Windows board. 

I don't know what started that up but I guess a seed was planted somewhere and it has germinated. Where Windows users would bash Linux, perhaps those who migrated to Linux now bash BSD. In all those cases it stems from lack of knowledge and immaturity. Some boards, wisely, don't tolerate such things.

When I first got into FreeBSD, I read that "Linux users use Linux because they hate Windows but BSD users use BSD cause they love BSD".


----------



## Dies_Irae (Dec 20, 2012)

I have always thought that this type of trolls must have some kind of cognitive distorsion, so that anything different from what they like must be wrong and, by consequence, eliminated.

I have never understood these "OS wars" ("mine is better than yours", "you don't use my OS? So you are a looser"), mostly because it seems to me a kind of "digital extremism", and extremists are, by their nature, obtuse.

Personally, I like - no, the correct term is "I love" - FreeBSD, and nothing else matters (Metallica docet).
I don't care if Linux is faster, if Windows has more games or if Mac OS X is graphically superior - I like FreeBSD and that's all.
Just like I love my girlfriend, I don't care if another girl is more beautiful than mine - and obviously I don't insult the one that is less beautiful than mine.

I usually follow the golden rule "don't feed the troll" and I never reply to this kind of childish posts (though just writing this post means giving them the attention they are looking for), but if I had to reply to them I would simply write:



> The entire FreeBSD community warmly thanks <troll_name> for not being a member thereof and, consequently, for having proved (using "Reductio ad Absurdum") that this community is made of higly competent and polite people.


----------



## zspider (Dec 20, 2012)

Phoronix is full of anti BSD'ites.

We don't need those people and they don't deserve BSD.


----------



## jwele (Dec 20, 2012)

It really is a sad state of affairs for BSD though it seems. The only thing I wish I could know more about is why the BSD crowd 'died'. Was it a benchmark here and there that converted developers slowly? I have never seen a good benchmark for FreeBSD on Phoronix and they write article specifically to turn people away from FreeBSD http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTExMjE


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 20, 2012)

I'll repost this as it's relevant and on topic:

http://everything2.com/?node=bsd+is+dying


----------



## sossego (Dec 20, 2012)

Y'all fellers are jess jehluss of our new fangled sis tum.


----------



## KNOStic (Dec 21, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> They have arguments? :OO
> 
> I failed to see any...



That's because in Linux, it's done in an XML configuration file which has to be edited in vi.


----------



## ajith (Dec 21, 2012)

Dies_Irae said:
			
		

> I have always thought that this type of trolls must have some kind of cognitive distorsion, so that anything different from what they like must be wrong and, by consequence, eliminated.
> 
> I have never understood these "OS wars" ("mine is better than yours", "you don't use my OS? So you are a looser"), mostly because it seems to me a kind of "digital extremism", and extremists are, by their nature, obtuse.
> 
> ...




Well Said.


----------



## sossego (Dec 21, 2012)

I think we've gone beyond the silliness factor.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2012)

I thought today (2012) human kind realized that homosexuality is nothing bad? Or are "Linux-Users" lagging and not up to date?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Dec 21, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> I think we've gone beyond the silliness factor.



Hehe. We need Graham Chapman in a Colonel's uniform.


----------



## fonz (Dec 21, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> Y'all fellers are jess jehluss of our new fangled sis tum.


Ah, the old RedHat 5.x (or thereabout) installer :e Thanks for the reminder.

Fonz


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Dec 22, 2012)

Os' hating is somewhat most retarded position you can have. I'd like to know what those trolls would comment to someone like me. I have and use frequently Windows7, Linux (Mint KDE), PC-BSD. Everyone of those OS'es have their own uses. Windows is mainly for gaming, I don't have much installed there to keep system maximumly fast and usefull. Linux I use mainly for some multimedia viewing, as my perception is that it handles it somewhat better than PC-BSD, at least some of my movies play smoother there. And PC-BSD is for everyday use.


----------



## sossego (Dec 22, 2012)

Well said. No one tool can solve every problem.


----------



## Zare (Dec 22, 2012)

KNOStic said:
			
		

> I'm personally a throwback to the days of Minix on an Olivetti 8088 box. Almost got it working too! I was so excited when Walnut Creek offered a CD of "Slackware 2.0.8" which I merrily installed on a 386 box since I was a Novell admin and back in the days of 3.x, Novell had no way of doing TCP/IP and the agency I worked for absolutely had to get on arpanet. So I tried early Linux. This of course back in the days when Linus would personally reply to questions in email if you convinced him that you were not a PEBKAC.
> 
> If I had a nickel for every time a Linux drive blew up in my face, never to return, I could personally fund the BSD Foundation. As Linux went to Gary Kildall's Digital Research and emerged as "Caldera Desktop Linux" which was actually pretty good. Alas, like all other Linuces, that too often blew up and ate itself. And over the years, my experiences with Linux didn't improve all that much. Red Hat was OK for a while as well, but I eventually had my fill of the misadventures and ease of shooting one's self in the foot and moved everything I did over to FreeBSD 6. Never looked back.
> 
> ...



Mine was M19. Still works


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 22, 2012)

TiberiusDuval said:
			
		

> Windows is mainly for gaming, I don't have much installed there to keep system maximumly fast and usefull.


I always find it interesting that, in the OS wars, when someone talks about why Windows is the best OS and why they use it, games is the best answer they can give. I always tell them they should just get a XBox.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 23, 2012)

TiberiusDuval said:
			
		

> Os' hating is somewhat most retarded position you can have. I'd like to know what those trolls would comment to someone like me. I have and use frequently Windows7, Linux (Mint KDE), PC-BSD. Everyone of those OS'es have their own uses.


+1!



			
				TiberiusDuval said:
			
		

> Windows is mainly for gaming



naaaah, a console it's 10 times better and cheaper(specially now, ports are awful). windows could be used for anything, the only reason is the huge amount of users. dev's are looking for sales, and windows environment spreading guarrantees that.



			
				TiberiusDuval said:
			
		

> Linux I use mainly for some multimedia viewing, as my perception is that it handles it somewhat better than PC-BSD, at least some of my movies play smoother there. And PC-BSD is for everyday use.



this is because decoding software is mainly developed thinking on linux, and video drivers and kmods are going in the same way .

a little experience, "developing" for linux:

recently i helped to deploy a platform, for CNC machine managing, on linux. there is a program called CNClinux that makes this task, partially, because users have to create their own CNC machine profiles in python(mainly), unfortunately, this program is only available for ubuntu 11 x(, because it breaks when some dependencies are updated. so when started to make our script, we realized the HUGE and infinite mess, present in the linux base of ubuntu, and in the program script guide, at the point that there is not an official way to make it, specially when you don't have a parallel port. documentation is poor, and most times, not-existent. so after a couple of weeks, we realized that our project was almost dead following that way... so now i can say, that linux is an awful mess, and the worse thing: this mess seems to be unstoppable in the same way of linux dev "progress".


----------



## recluce (Dec 23, 2012)

TiberiusDuval said:
			
		

> Os' hating is somewhat most retarded position you can have. I'd like to know what those trolls would comment to someone like me. I have and use frequently Windows7, Linux (Mint KDE), PC-BSD. Everyone of those OS'es have their own uses. Windows is mainly for gaming, I don't have much installed there to keep system maximumly fast and usefull. Linux I use mainly for some multimedia viewing, as my perception is that it handles it somewhat better than PC-BSD, at least some of my movies play smoother there. And PC-BSD is for everyday use.



Sounds familiar. My server at home (and about 50 more at my former employer) run on FreeBSD. For work, I use both Windows 7 and Ubuntu. For personal use, it is mostly Mint Cinnamon and Windows 7 as a game launcher.

And no, current consoles are no alternative to a high-powered gaming PC, due to performance limitations.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 23, 2012)

Never mind, I think one of best contributions to Linux: "Everyone can declassify their unpopular comments to learn what think their disrupted minds" P

Favoritism not imply to insult other users. A lot of us used or had used some Linux distribution.

The infamous AT&T/BSD lawsuits caused FreeBSD to jettison two-thirds of its codebase and start over from scratch, knocking its feature-set back several years, causing it to be bought out and divested by hopeful investors and only reaching robustness with code infusions from two commercial unix systems, BSD/OS and Mac OS X.

Old argument:AT&T lawsuit helps to launch Linux into mainstream.

Merry Christmas everyone!

P.S: Don't forget to support our special women thongs.


----------



## throAU (Dec 24, 2012)

funky said:
			
		

> Do you really think this person is a Linux user just because he claims to be one? Troll posts are just made for trolling, if you believe a single part of them you are trolled .



Whether he is or not, I know of GNU/Linux weenies who think like that and would post like that.

And yes, they're trolls to be ignored - whether they use Linux or not


----------



## throAU (Dec 24, 2012)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> I always find it interesting that, in the OS wars, when someone talks about why Windows is the best OS and why they use it, games is the best answer they can give. I always tell them they should just get a XBox.



Unfortunately, there are games that are no good on consoles.

Flight simulations, FPSes, etc.


And yes, currently the only Windows install I have at home is for games 

I also have a console for games that they do well.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 24, 2012)

throAU said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, there are games that are no good on consoles.


My son is a big-time gamer and tells me that all the time but the phrase points out that there are a lot of people who, if it weren't for games, might not have a computer at all.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 25, 2012)

IHMO, thats is true love...So I hope Linux would like our Merry Christmas postals


----------



## gkontos (Dec 25, 2012)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> IHMO, thats is true love...So I hope Linux would like our Merry Christmas postals



It looks like my post has been moderated and removed from the forum.

Link: http://www.aisecure.net/2012/12/26/bsdvlinux/


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 25, 2012)

gkontos said:
			
		

> It looks like my post has been moderated and removed from the forum.
> 
> Link: http://www.aisecure.net/2012/12/26/bsdvlinux/



No matter, I've been of the lucky few to see the postal before be "removed". I haven't missed one big laugh


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 26, 2012)

They censor the words also. Like this one rhymes with suck linux:

*beep**beep**beep**beep* Linux.

See =)


----------



## tanked (Dec 27, 2012)

Netcraft confirms it - Phoronix posters are f***ing insane:

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?76208-FreeBSD-is-Dying


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 27, 2012)

We have another thread for that, and this one seems to have gone on long enough.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't feed the trolls...


----------

